# Watts/mile



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

The EV Album will give you oodles of info. http://www.evalbum.com/


----------



## CPLTECH (Sep 14, 2007)

I drive a 94 S10. Yes, it doesn’t slide thru the air like a sedan, but I average about 550 WH/mile (worse in stop & go traffic) when all is said and done (grid energy to replace that which was removed). You see, there are losses as the battery provides motive power and losses to replace that which was removed and the occasional battery balancing. EVer’s become very knowledgeable when it comes battery maintenance… Some by experience.
It could be that some do not have a meter that calculates the replacement electrons and rely solely on what the dashboard E-Meter relays to them. Don’t get me wrong, E-Meters are, in my book, a necessary item, and I drive according to one.
So the figures that various ones state has to do with the method they use. But you are wise to ask this question so that you can properly size your battery to get max cycle life.
You live in a warm area that is conducive to year-round use of an EV. Look up the info on the EVALBUM mentioned above, and see other EVer's in your state.


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

If you know the rolling resistance and coefficient of drag for your car you can work out exactly how much power (and therefore amps) that you will need. You can read about it on this wiki page. Once you've worked it out you can use the info with the battery pack sizing article to work out how many batteries you need and then therest of your decisions will be fairly easy.


----------



## megajoules (Jun 1, 2008)

Just a note: when you're speaking of energy usage, the term would be "Watt-hours" (or Kilowatt hours) per mile. Or kilometers per megajoule, as Tesla Motors prefers. One Watt is a unit of power, not energy.



> the Tesla Roadster only consumes about 110 watt-hours (0.40 mega-joules) of electricity from the battery to drive a kilometer, or 2.53 km/MJ.


----------

